

Show HN: MockingBot - an online iOS mock-up tool - yuanyim

Hi all, this is my latest side project: MockingBot, it's a pure JS/HTML based online iOS mockup tool. It only supports iPhone at now, but iPad will be added soon.<p>http://mockingbot.com<p>we build this tool mainly for UI/UX designers and project managers, but as I'm a developer, so I'm glad to hear your opinions about our product and i'll be very appreciate if you can help answering below question:<p>which prototype tool do you use to mock-up your mobile app? and which feature attract you most?<p>any comments are welcome.
======
ctruman
This seems like a great tool specifically for prototyping as opposed to the
tools that try and also create mobile web apps or functional prototypes. I
have tried <http://tiggzi.com/> <http://codiqa.com/> and a few others, but
have found none of them good for practical use. Most people I know use
Balsamic or just Photoshop, but this seems good for rapid prototyping.

Suggestion: In preview mode, is there an easy way to prevent users from
dragging the images on the buttons or prevent the preview from being drag
selected and looking like selected text?

~~~
yuanyim
thanks for your appreciation and feedback, I think there must be a way to
prevent dragging selecting, i've added it to todo, and will implement it soon.

------
royalghost
I am a back-end developer but I found this tool very helpful if I need to
develop any iphone app in the future. Great work!

I am also planning to develop some rails app and thinking if I should be using
spinejs or not. Could you give some detail as how long it took to develop this
app? How big is the team?

Thanks.

------
dylancole
Pretty cool. I can actually help you out with the design. The assets right now
looks like it's taken from premade illustrator file. I can design custom made
assets for you and I also have a similar idea that I'd like to discuss about.

I couldn't find a way to contact you so here email me: dylancole101@gmail.com

------
tilt
Clickable <http://mockingbot.com>

~~~
yuanyim
it spent me 10 minutes to find out how to make link clickable, and finally I
found the discouraging result that it's only available in comments. :(

------
mnicole
Is it necessary to collect emails before even being able to trial? I'd like to
give this a shot, but that's a barrier I'm not breaking.

~~~
yuanyim
thanks for your feedback, we'll try to make the trial processing simpler in
next.

------
rmATinnovafy
Great tool. May you share how you built it?

This is very useful to me.

Email address to contact?

~~~
yuanyim
Thanks for asking, the backend is built on Ruby on Rails, and we use spinejs
as frontend MVC framework, and obviously, bootstrap and jquery is
indispensable, the rest are our dirty code, and also we use coffeescript, i
think it save much of time for us instead of writing js directly.

you can contact me via y#mockingbot.com

